#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  The First Overwatch League, Final Winners is grabs $1 000 000!!!

## Assassin

The first winner of the Overwatch League playoffs is London Spitfire. After a difficult season of imposing unexpected victories and defeats, the Spitfire won a $ 1,000,000 prize, as well as a silver glove in the style of Blizzard's sword and sorcery roots. . His external opponents, the public favorite, Philadelphia Fusion, retired with the title number two and what seemed to be a great heartache.

​london-spitfire-overwatch.jpg

----------

